# Vet Beds for Rabbit and Guinea Pigs



## Louiseandfriends

Would Vet Beds be a suitable bedding for my rabbits and my guinea pigs? (Both kept SEPARATELY of course ahaha). I'm thinking about moving away from wood shavings as it can get a bit pricey and I'd love something more cosy for them.  I'm going to need it for a 2 level 6x2ft rabbit hutch and a 2 level 4.5x2ft piggie hutch.
Any ideas on what to actually buy? 
Thanks, Louise. xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

Vet bed is amazing stuff and my bunnies and guineas love it. I buy mine from ebay from this seller VET BED 5m GREY BEDDING (VETBED STOCKED) | eBay I just phone them up, tell them what I want what size colour etc and pay over the phone. Delivery is really quick. I have bought off cuts for £4 from them in the past so its worth asking what offers they have.

For the bunnies I have mine set up with a few litter trays to pee and poop in and a digging area (box filled with soil, shredded paper and stones etc) and the rest of the floor is covered with vetbed.

The guinea pigs however don't use a litter tray they go as and when they need to :laugh: so I spot clean and wash the vetbed more regularly. It is good to have two sets so you can wash one whilst the other is being used 

I put newspaper under the vetbed to catch the urine and change that as and when is needed (more often for the guinea pigs)


----------



## kate_7590

Im thinking of doing this with mine too!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends

Yeah, my piggies could really poo and wee for Great Britian!  Thank you very much Sarah. Any ideas on how to clean it? Some people suggest hovering daily.


----------



## Teesside Hamsters

I use vet bed all winter for my guinea pigs. Its easy to keep clean really. 

I have a childrens disposable bed mat, under a towel, under my vet bed. Everyday I use a handheld hoover to clean up the piggy poops and I keep their hay in a litter tray at one end. Once per week the vet bed is brushed with a firm brush and washed. The towels are washed weekly and the bed mat underneath is changed weekly for my elderly sows, and once a fortnight for my young boars. I am going to get some for my rabbits once I see if they chew it or not (going to lend them some guinea pig vet bed!)


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

Buddyandfriends said:


> Yeah, my piggies could really poo and wee for Great Britian!  Thank you very much Sarah. Any ideas on how to clean it? Some people suggest hovering daily.


Sorry only just seen this. I use a dustpan and brush 2-3 times a day for the poo, then weekly I shake the vetbed out in the garden and wash in the washing machine and pop it on the line to dry.


----------



## cats galore

i use vetbed in all my hutches. i poop scoop once or twice a day and wash the vetbed weekly. i also put newspaper under the vetbed. i use a washbag that i purchased off ebay to put it in before putting it in the washer. it keeps any bits of hay etc in the bag instead of blocking the washer. this is the sort of bag i use.
MOORLAND RIDER HORSEWEAR WASH BAG laundry prevent washing machine damage - LARGE | eBay
i don't like the patterned vetbed. i prefer the thicker plain coloured, green backed vetbed. it seems to stay thicker than the patterned stuff. it can be quite expensive to start off with but once you have purchased it, it will last for a long time. i will never go back to using shavings again. this is the best stuff in my opinion.


----------



## dawnichu

I am trying vetbed for the first time. I put reuseable nappy pads underneath to make it more absorbant. Has anyone had trouble with their guinea pig chewing the vetbed?


----------

